# 

## odaro

Czy ktoś zastosował do izolacji fundamentów masę bitumiczną STYRBIT 2000 i może się podzielić swoim doświadczeniami. 

Jak wyliczyłem sobie ile muszę zapłacić na średnią izolację przeciwodną domu za pomocą Izohanu WL+WM to mi szczęka opadła i szukam tańszego środka. 

Wiecie ile wyszło......... 8.000 zł słownie osiem tysięcy złotych !!!!!!!

Izohan był dość często używany przez userów forum a SYRBIT 2000 jakoś mało.

Bardzo proszę o opinie i swoje doświadczenia ze STYRBITEM

----------


## odaro

Nikt nie stosował tego preparatu Styrbit 2000   :cry:

----------


## jaro'71

Chętnie się podczepię pod wątek bo woda u mnie agresywna. Zamierzam kupić Izohan WM WL ale rzeczywiście wychodzi kosmiczna cena. Zaletą tych mazideł jest niewchodzenie w reakcję ze styro, a płyty również chcę kupić te twardsze (czyt. droższe), tylko żeby ich szlaczek jasny nie trafił razem z byle jaką powłoką, która wypłucze się po paru latach (jak przereklamowany bezpodstawnie dysperbit)

----------


## odaro

A jak izolowaliście wewnętrzną stronę fundamentów.

Ja szukając oszczędności zacząłem kombinować że po wewnętrznej stronie zamiast 2 warstw Styrbitu 2000 dam tylko 1 warstwę po wcześniejszym zagruntowaniu.

Oszczędności spore tylko czy warto. W sumie przy niepodpiwniczonym budynku i tak jest izolowana podłoga na gruncie czy w tej sytuacji konieczne jest tak dokładne izolowanie wewnętrznej strony fudamentów.

----------


## Barbossa

znowu mylicie pojęcia
izolacja przeciwwilgociowa/przeciwwodna dla podpiwniczonych/niepodpiwniczonych
żeby określić jaką izolację zrobić trzeba wiedzieć co i przed czym trzeba zabezpieczyć

----------


## tomaszekp

> A jak izolowaliście wewnętrzną stronę fundamentów.
> 
> Ja szukając oszczędności zacząłem kombinować że po wewnętrznej stronie zamiast 2 warstw Styrbitu 2000 dam tylko 1 warstwę po wcześniejszym zagruntowaniu.
> 
> Oszczędności spore tylko czy warto. W sumie przy niepodpiwniczonym budynku i tak jest izolowana podłoga na gruncie czy w tej sytuacji konieczne jest tak dokładne izolowanie wewnętrznej strony fudamentów.



Ja zaizolowałem ściany fundamentowe od wewnątrz, ale gdybym mógł cofnąć czas to nie robiłbym tego. W budynku niepodpiwniczonym (też taki buduję) można to sobie podarować, chyba że masz wysoki poziom wody gruntowej i jest ona chemicznie agresywna np. zawiera kwasy humusowe. Wtedy izolacja ścian fundamentowych stykających się z gruntem jest bardziej zabezpieczeniem tychże przed korozją chemiczną, niż przed wilgocią/wodą. Ja zastosowałem emulsję bitumiczną Eurolan 3K (coś w rodzaju dysperbitu, jest to środek gruntujący pod izolacje przeciwwodne) i nie stosowałem masy bitumicznej (nie znam Styrbitu ale podejrzewam, że to jest właśnie masa bitumiczna, bo piszesz że stosujesz toto po zagruntowaniu). Rozważ ew. obłożenie ścian fundamentowych cienką warstwą styropianu (byle jakiego), żeby zabezpieczyć powłokę bitumiczną przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym (to może się zdarzyć przy zasypywaniu fundamentów i zagęszczaniu gruntu pod podłogę). Jeżeli wykonujesz podobną izolację poniżej poziomu gruntu po zewnętrznej stronie ścian fundamentowych, to tym bardziej należy zastosować styropian (można też użyć folii kubełkowej), ponieważ dochodzi ruch gruntu (np. w cyklu zamarzanie-rozmarzanie). Zasadniczo jednak ważniejsza jest izolacja *pozioma* między ścianą fundamentową a ścianami parteru.

----------


## odaro

> znowu mylicie pojęcia
> izolacja przeciwwilgociowa/przeciwwodna dla podpiwniczonych/niepodpiwniczonych
> żeby określić jaką izolację zrobić trzeba wiedzieć co i przed czym trzeba zabezpieczyć



Proszę bardzo glina i sama glina niski poziom wód gruntowych ale czasami na wiosnę wysoki poziom wód opadowych.

Na wiosnę czasami jest taka breja że nie można wiechać na działkę przez nie utwardzoną drogę. Asfaltu jeszcze nie ma. 

Ale tak jest jeżeli jest mokra wiosna z duża ilością opadów.

----------


## Barbossa

a jak myślisz, jaki to ma wpływ na niepodpiwniczony budynek i jego fundamenty?

----------


## odaro

[quote="tomaszekp"]


> Ja zaizolowałem ściany fundamentowe od wewnątrz, ale gdybym mógł cofnąć czas to nie robiłbym tego. W budynku niepodpiwniczonym (też taki buduję) można to sobie podarować, chyba że masz wysoki poziom wody gruntowej i jest ona chemicznie agresywna np. zawiera kwasy humusowe. Wtedy izolacja ścian fundamentowych stykających się z gruntem jest bardziej zabezpieczeniem tychże przed korozją chemiczną, niż przed wilgocią/wodą.


W projekcie mam Abizol po obu stronach fundamentu.

Na stronach Izohan jest instrukacja izolacji i tam też jest zalecane izolowanie obu stron fundamentu. Przyjąłem że tak musi być ale teraz zaczynam się zastanawiać.

----------


## odaro

> a jak myślisz, jaki to ma wpływ na niepodpiwniczony budynek i jego fundamenty?


No właśnie *Barbossa* jaki?

----------


## andrezi

Witam

ja stosowałem styrbit 2000 jako izolacje pionową piwnicy........ ściany rapowane + warstwa dysperbitu jako grunt +2x styrbit kładziony packą na przemian +xps jako osłona hydroizolacji klejony również na styrbicie .
Cóż samo nakładanie dość gładko poszło, cenowo jeden z najtańszych produktów do hydroizolacji.   
Wadą jest czas schnięcia - dosyć długi około 2 dni na warstwę - jak ktoś chce stosować to musi sobie zamówić pogodę na tydzień  :big tongue:  
u mnie na razie się sprawdza, gdy będzie coś nie tak po wiośnie, to napiszę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## unblack

odgrzewam kotleta,

Jakie macie spostrzezenia po latach odnosnie Styrbitu 2000?
Poniewaz mam duzo wody na dzialce, grunty to w zasadzie glina i ily, musze porzadnie zaizolowac sciany piwnic, raczej hydroizolacja typu conajmniej sredniego.
Najpierw chce zagruntowac Dysperbitem a potem naniesc minimum z 2 (pewnie dam 3-4)warstwy Styrbit2000, wzmocnie siatka z wlokna szklanego wklejajac w czasie wykonywania np 3 warstwy.
W excellu zrobilem sobie zestawienie cen za 1m kw preparatow do hydroizolacji, i tak:
 - botament bm92 - ok 46zlm kw,
 - ceresit CP48 xpress - ok 38zl/m kw,
 - basf Pecomok 2K - ok 46zl/m kw,
 - koester Deuxan 2K - ok 64zl/m kw,
 - tytan Abizol ST - ok 11,5 zl/m kw,
 - izolex Styrbit2000 - ok 7,5zl/m kw
 - IZOPLAST 2K-W - ok 41 zl/m kw
 - izohan WM - ok 45zl/m kw

Tytan, izolex, izoplast i izohan spelniaja wymagania normy PN-B-24000.

Policzylem to na podstawie konkretnych kart katalogowych poszczegolnych producentow i cen znalezionych w internecie w I kwartale 2015r. oraz donosci sie to do hydroizolacji typu ciezkiego.
W karcie Izolexu "System fundamenty, stropy na gruncie" jest rozroznienie na izolacje przeciwwilgociowa i przeciwwodna. Nie ma podanych typow lekkirgo, sredniego i ciezkiego.
Dla izolacji wodnej zurzycie Styrbity2000 jest na poziomie 1,2kg/m2 i wykonanie 3-4 warstw. Schniecie jednej warstwy to 3-dni.

Skad takie rozbieznosci???
Czy Styrbit albo Abizol ST to badziewie totalne a pozostale cudowne srodki, czy moze zagraniczne sa drogie bo zagraniczne a izolex to polski prducent?
Kiedys facet, ktory projektuje obiekty infrastruktury hydrotechnicznej polecil mi Tytan Abizol ST. Co o tym sadzicie?
Dla mnie najlepsza rekomendacja bylaby wypowidz osob, ktore po latach odkrywaja fundament, na ktorym byl zastosowany srodek i mowia: to jest dobre bo wytrzymalo 20 lat i nic sie z tym nie dzieje, a tamto po 5 latach sie utlenia, kruszeje i nie ma sensu tego stosowac.
Moze cos slyszeliscie od znajomych, specjalistow, ekspertow nt wyzej wymienionych produktow?

----------


## slawko333

odkopuje temat, kupiłem dysperbit izolexa 3 duże wiadra, chce to uzyc na razie jako grunt na sciany piwnic, w polowie wysokości scian jest glina, u góry piasek, następnie zastanawiam się na syrbitem 2000 , styrodur 1,5 od góry i na to do samych law folia, oraz drenaz

----------

